# Charity raffle - Aintree Equestrian Centre arena hire



## JonF (10 July 2017)

Hi 

I hope this is ok to post on here. 

I am raffling 3 x 1 hour exclusive arena hire vouchers for Aintree Equestrian Centre to raise funds for The Steve Prescott Foundation. A remarkable charity that supports those with cancer and The Christie Hospital in Manchester.

Tickets cost just £2 each and can be purchased by donating to my personal Just Giving page (with a comment of 'Aintree Equestrian')  - www.justgiving.com/JONATHANFENNEY. Once 100 tickets have been sold the draw will be made on Facebook Live. I will also require an email to jfenney@live.co.uk to confirm your entry and your full name so i can contact people once the draw has been made.

The winner will have full access to the equestrian centre for 60 minutes and can have use of the arena for dressage or jumping. Jumps are provided.This superb facility is on the grounds of the world famous Aintree Racecourse.

More details for the equestrian centre can be found at www.aintreeequestriancentre.co.uk and further details on the charity can be found at www.steveprescottfoundation.co.uk

many thanks for letting me post this on here.


----------



## madamebonnie (12 July 2017)

Nice idea, good luck with the rest of the fundraising x


----------



## JonF (15 July 2017)

Many thanks to those who have bought tickets so far. I can assure you that the money raised is going straight to a fantastic cause and the fight against cancer. There are still a number of tickets left.


----------



## madamebonnie (17 July 2017)

Hi JonF, perhaps sharing it on a horsey facebook page would get more coverage? 'Everything Horsey in Manchester' would probably get a big response. https://www.facebook.com/groups/336663713096817/?ref=br_rs


----------



## JonF (24 July 2017)

Thanks for the advice of sharing it on a horsey Facebook page. I have tried to join the 'Everything Horsey in Manchester' group a few times but had no response! I have posted it on some other horsey Facebook pages. Thanks


----------



## JonF (4 August 2017)

Many thanks for all those who have entered this great competition. The draw will be made on Monday 7th August 2017 so only 2 days left to enter!!


----------

